# New fish



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yesterday I even bought 3 blue gouramis for the pelvis with the Schwarzi-catfish. I want to show you times.



They should also eat the Hydra there. (Who Hydra, feeding well)

Best Regards


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wow cool


----------



## jus_tiiiiin (Sep 12, 2014)

Those look real cool.


----------

